# Hogue Grips



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey to all, I have just recently put the hogue finger molded rubber grip on my colt gold cup and it is AMAZINGLY comfortable. I thought for sure nothing was going to beat out my Beretta 92 with hogues. But Damn the 1911 hogue grips are like a glove. I was hesitant to change the grip on both. But man am i glad I did. To all who have not held a 92fs or a 1911 with the hogue grip at least check it out. Not to mention I payed about $17 for each set.


----------



## allezzov (May 24, 2010)

*I second your opinion*

Yes, Hogue grips are an exceptional product. The Hogue I have installed on my Colt Officer's 45 greatly improved my grip and shooting accuracy. It feels as if it is custom made for my hand. Money well , well invested for my gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have Hogue panels on two of my Beretta 92s (not the wrap-arounds - just the grip panels).

The Beretta 92 is my fav handgun at the moment. With these grips, i find the gun more comfortable to hold than my 1911s. Great grips!


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

I am 5'7" & weigh about 150 lbs & have hands that are about "average" in size--whatever the heck average is-----but i have found that for comfort, the hogue rubber grips are the best in my opinion for da revolvers & the pacymyar rubber combat grips are better on a 1911 frame. At least this is what has worked for me over the past 25 years of pistol shooting. Hope this helps !!!!!!!!


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've thought about getting a slip on grip for my Glock 19. A friend has one and I love the feel of it, how well does the grip conceal? Any issues with it sticking or making a clean draw more difficult?


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Do you have some comparison pics you could post?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Houge makes great rubber grips.

But they also make excellent aluminum grips too.

:smt1099


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Another vote for the combat grips on the 92, a major improvement in shootability and gun retention. I also found them to work very well on a 3" SP101 .357. I am looking to get a 1911 soon, but I plan to use it as a range/plinker/HD gun. I really like the looks of wooden grips on the Remington R1 (my front runner), so I will probably leave the 1911 stock.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------

